# Sani-tuff board questions



## ptolemy (Oct 2, 2011)

I got one because I figured it maybe best for anything that need sanitizing and used it for the first time on this: 







few things I noticed. I used a 8" chefs knife and I suspect it wasn't enough. I noticed after I finished carving that the board had few knife lines. Obviously it was me, but I sorta expect it to be more spongy and if there would be a cut to kinda hide it?

Is this how it is usually or is is simply my mistake of poor cutting>?

Also, whats the best way to sanitize it? 1/2 way 1/2 bleach solution or something else?

The sucker is very heavy, like 15+lbs ( have a 20 x 15 x 1) and it does not fit in either of my sinks. I got it cleaned but took way more time & effort than I wanted.

Thanks for the insight


----------



## Mingooch (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a Sani Tuff board in the same size. U can sand off the cut marks if and when u need to. Yes they are heavy in that size. I just use soap and water on mine, however it fits in my sink. 
As far as making those cut marks, I learned to keep my knives sharper and use a lighter technique on them so they are not as deep. You will still get the cut marks no matter what u do.


----------



## lowercasebill (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.notrax.com/Products/36-2-Safety-Anti-Fatigue-Mats-Cutting-Boards/177-T45-Sani-Tuff%C2%AE
sani tuff are made with anti bacterial rubber ,,, hot soapy water should be enough

http://www.clorox.com/clorox-cleaning-and-laundry-advisor/cleaning-advisor/surprising-uses-for-bleach/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=How+To+Clean+Cutting+Boards&utm_campaign=CLB+Facts+Uses

clorox recommends 1 tbsp per gallon of water ,, i think that is too dilute a 10% solution [1 oz bleach to 9 oz water] is the basic recommneded surface disinfection ratio. 50% is too sptromg and i suspect it will leave an odor on your board


----------



## MadMel (Oct 2, 2011)

You will get the cut marks no matter what. If you want to be on the safer/paranoid side, get different boards for:

1. Raw meat
2. Raw Fish
3. Cooked food
4. Veg and Fruits (Flip over and use the other side for garlic and other strong smelling stuff)

That's what we do at my workplace. And we sand off the scratch marks ever so often. At home, I usually use just 3 boards, 1 for raw food, 1 for cooked food and 1 for fruit and veg.


----------



## ptolemy (Oct 2, 2011)

Ah, sounds good. I think 10% is a good ratio. I washed it with soap and water and figured after maybe spraying with the solution and then do the final rinse. I don't mind the cutting marks and like you said, they can be sanded off, just was surprised how easy it was to do it


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2011)

The sanituff boards can be easily cut on a table saw if its close to fitting in your sink.


----------

